# UK couple moving to US with L1 visa



## Alia01 (Sep 9, 2012)

So, after many years of trying to get into the States it now looks on the cards!

I'll be going across with an L1 visa with my company and am due to get married in a week in the Caribbean, how long will the visa process take? Also we'd like to rent initially and then quickly buy a place, is it possible to get a decent mortgage rate etc?

Thanks to all that reply,

A


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Has your employer been advised about your marriage plans? Because it would really be best if it was the employer who initiated the visa application for your spouse.

As far as buying a place in the US, you may find it's best to wait a couple of years until you develop a credit history in the US. Your UK credit history won't transfer unless you stick with one of the UK banks that offers "executive" services as part of transferring your accounts.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alia01 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply Bev.

The employer is aware we're getting married and I thought it best to wait until I've changed my surname to my partner's before initiating the visa application, so just waiting for the wedding to happen now.

Hadn't realised the credit history wouldn't carry across. Would it still be possible to buy a house without a mortgage? We've got a lot of equity tied up in properties in the UK, so happy to sell up all and invest in a new home in America.

We'd like to be in America as soon as possible, are you aware of the timescales of an L1 at all?

Thanks for your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sure no one would object if you're willing to pay cash for a house! (The alternative motto of the US is "In God we trust, all others pay cash.")

The timescale on an L1 may depend on how often your employer has done such things. If they're familiar with the procedure, things can go pretty fast.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Has your employer been advised about your marriage plans? Because it would really be best if it was the employer who initiated the visa application for your spouse.
> 
> As far as buying a place in the US, you may find it's best to wait a couple of years until you develop a credit history in the US. Your UK credit history won't transfer unless you stick with one of the UK banks that offers "executive" services as part of transferring your accounts.
> Cheers,
> Bev


My L1 visa took approx 3 months to come through. Started the process in September and we moved in January.

Mortgages are difficult to get these days. You will need a large deposit. Cash is always acceptable. I would not intend to buy straight away - you need time to research places to live. 

Where are you moving to?


----------

